# Ouvrir Chrome en plein écran automatiquement



## davidsto (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Question simple : je suis sous OS X Mavericks, comment faire pour ouvrir Chrome en plein écran sans avoir à cliquer sur les 2 flèches en haut à droite ?

Merci.


----------



## kasimodem (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Il faut décocher l'option "Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application"


----------



## davidsto (9 Août 2014)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut décocher l'option "Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application"



Ca ne fonctionne pas avec Chrome !


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2014)

Sous Yosemite pour mettre en plein écran, un clic sur le bouton vert ou en faisant &#8984;-Maj-F

Par contre, lorsqu'on quitte Chrome, on redémarre avec une ouverture normale et officiellement voici les raccourcis de Chrome... https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/165450?hl=fr


----------

